# Erfahrungen mit Revox-Dämpfern in Intense Bikes



## san_andreas (23. September 2008)

Da die Intense-Bikes sehr oft mit dam Mantiou Revox Dämpfer als "Basisausstattung" angeboten werden, würden mich eure Erfahrungen mit diesem Dämpfer interessieren. Auch imt im Vergleich zum FoX DHX 5.0 und zum Cane Creek DB.


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (23. September 2008)

Dhx gibt es nicht in der Länge .
Und Cane Creek ist halt schon ne ganze Ecke teurer , wobei es beim Cane Creek auch schon ein paar Probleme mit gebogene Kolbenstangen gegeben haben soll ( laut US  Forum ) 
Ich bin mim Revox voll zufrieden ,bin aber aber den Cane Creek auch noch nicht gefahren .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (23. September 2008)

"Dhx gibt es nicht in der Länge ."
Hö? Geht doch um den allg. Vergleich, oder? Nicht nur um den der Dämpfer die ins M6 passen?
Also nur mal so meine lapidares Gequassel: Ich finde, dass der CCDB von haus aus so gut geht, wie ein gepushter dhx5!
Allerdings bin ich auch noch keinen Revox gefahren. 
Daher bzgl. dem Vergleich, den ich machen kann:
M3 w. Dhx5std --> M3 w. Dhx5push --> M6 mit CCDB.
Der CCDB ist sehr gut und wirklich spürbar einstellbarer als ein dhx und das ohne pumpen usw. Leider aber auch nur mit Werkzeug. (Kleiner langer Schraubenzieher und ne kleine Nuss). Hätte daher auch gerne einen für mein SS.
Allerdings kann es beim CCDB in Kombination mit Ti Federn zu üblem Kontakt zw. Feder und Dämpferkörper kommen. Hier schafft ein Sleeve Abhilfe oder ein hydraulic spring perch.
Zum Revox kann ich aus o.g. Gründen nichts sagen, aber ich vermute, dass er in der langen Länge, die beim bspsweise im M6 von Nöten ist aufgrund seines dickeren Kolbens (lol) , n bissi steifer ist.
Allerdings soll es auch hier laut AmiForen Springrub geben. Ebenso ja auch beim 240er DHX mit Ti-Federn.


----------



## decolocsta (23. September 2008)

"CCDB dies und das."

Hö? Geht doch um den Revox, oder? Nicht um den CCDB und deinen Erfahrungen damit.


----------



## san_andreas (23. September 2008)

Naja, den Vergleich zu anderen habe ich schon auch gemeint.


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (23. September 2008)

Du wirst keinen finden der Dir sagt kauf das Bike mit dem Dämpfer ,weil warscheinlich keiner beide Dämpfer zuhause hat und sie paralell getestet hat.


----------



## bachmayeah (23. September 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Naja, den Vergleich zu anderen habe ich schon auch gemeint.



so hatte ich das auch verstanden, deco! sorry dass da der direkte vergleich fehlt.
steppenwolf und ich können ja mal tauschen, dann können schonmal 2  was dazu sagen.
oder der christiaan sagt was dazu, der hat jetzt den ccdb montiert, ist sicherlich auch schon den fox gefahren UND mit 100%iger Sicherheit den Revox 

Hier haste nun also ein _Opfer_ gefunden. Schreib Ihn dochmal direkt an, dass er hier antworten sollte.
Update:
Hat Edit schon getan!


----------



## Christiaan (23. September 2008)

Ich habe ein M3 gefahren mit ein dHX5.0 und mit ein Revox.

Das DHX ist deutlich sensibeler auf kleinere sachen, das Revox ist nicht so feinfuhlig. Auc mit shr wenig lucht im kammer fuhlt das Revox noch sehr hart ann,  gar nicht so sensibel als das DHX. Das SPV ist zu stark. Das DHX lasst sich auch viell einfacher einstellen. Das Revox steht etwas hoher im Sag, und das fand Ich am M3 besser, damit es nicht so tief hangt am heck. Ueberall fand Ich das DHX fuers Rahmen besser. Ein M3 mit CCDB bin Ich noch nie gefahren, nur am M6 ,und gefahlt sehr gut, aber Ich denke das da noch mehr Performance zu erreichen ist dann Ich jetzt habe.

Muss Ich noch dazu sagen das Ich mit gear nur knapp 70kg bin, manchmal leichter, also vielleicht hat das damit noch was zu tun, bin mir nicht sicher


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (23. September 2008)

So der Fachmann hat gesprochen   .


----------



## san_andreas (23. September 2008)

Da kommt doch schon was zusammen, danke !


----------



## iRider (24. September 2008)

Frag mal fx:flow. Der hatte ein DHX im Socom und hat auf einen getunten Manitou gewechselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx:flow (24. September 2008)

und keine paar minuten später tritt er auf den plan! kann aber allerdings wenig beitragen, getunt gegen nicht getunt is ja schließlich schon sehr unfair.

der dhx war in dem sinne schon gut, das angebot damals war aber recht interessant, und da ne titanfeder noch gleich mit dabei war, hab ich zugeschlagen.

der getunte manitou hat den dhx praktisch verblasen, sehr feinfühlig, bin da jetzt nich so der, der jeden haarkleinen unterschied bemerkt, aber allgemein hab ich mich sehr viel wohler auf dem rad gefühlt.

würde allerdings vermuten, dass der dhx aus der box heraus ein wenig besser arbeiten könnte. da man die manitou allerdings sowieso hinterhergeschmissen kriegt (ich rede mal jetzt von den swinger-modellen, die jetzt x6 und so heißen?!), würde ich so einen empfehlen und diesen tunen lassen.


----------



## iRider (25. September 2008)

fx:flow schrieb:


> und keine paar minuten später tritt er auf den plan!



Du verkaufst das Socom?  Was gibt es denn Neues?


----------



## san_andreas (25. September 2008)

Er verläßt unseren schönen Sport....vielleicht ändert er ja nochmal seine Meinung.


----------



## fx:flow (25. September 2008)

iRider schrieb:


> Du verkaufst das Socom?  Was gibt es denn Neues?



was neues wär nur gekommen, wenn es was besseres gegeben hätte. gibts nicht


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (27. September 2008)

Bei meinen Revox Dämpfer kann man an der SPV Kammer die Einstellschraube(4Positionen) durchdrehen! Ist das normal, oder solle die Stellschraube einen Anschlag haben?


----------



## decolocsta (27. September 2008)

ist normal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (28. September 2008)

Danke!


----------



## Moritzdh (23. November 2008)

was sollte man denn jetzt nehmenw enn man was aus der box nimmt nen DHX, nen revox oder nen 6 way?
oder hat einer sogar erfahrungen mitm 4 way air?

greetz


----------



## xMARTINx (23. November 2008)

ich bin dhx 5.0,revox,roco wc und nun vivid gefahren,der revox ist ab werk extrem überdämpft wie ich finde,aus dem karton heraus geht der vivd meiner meinung nach am besten!


----------

